# ABT



## BB-que (Oct 23, 2021)

Big ole Jalapeños stuffed with  chipotle raspberry cheddar and smoked cream cheese, wrapped in bacon and dusted with MC Holy Voodoo. 1.5 hours on the ReqTeq at 180, then 350 for 20 minutes to render the bacon.  Go Irish


----------



## JLinza (Oct 23, 2021)

Awesome,  Go Irish


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 23, 2021)

Looking good! ABT’s ate without doubt my favorite appetizer to do in the smoker.


----------



## Coreymacc (Oct 23, 2021)

Amazing but what is the second picture???? Some sort of bread loaf? Please elaborate 

Corey


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 23, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## BB-que (Oct 23, 2021)

Coreymacc said:


> Amazing but what is the second picture???? Some sort of bread loaf? Please elaborate
> 
> Corey


I smoked the cream cheese.  Scored it for fun.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2021)

Looks awesome!
I bet they were really good!
Al


----------

